# Need some help getting joed and Raisin back



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am looking for some assistance in giving Raisin and joed some pay back. These two monkeys have been giving me the smack down every time I see them, let me not forget joed's virtual B-Day party last year, his B-day is soon as well. I am talking about treats from the 60's, 70's and 80's that have generously been shared with me also the immense knowledge they have both tried cramming into my small monkey brain.

If there are any Gorillas that could help me smack them back I would then be in your debt. I also know that many of you out there have just some tremendous and creative minds that may have an idea or two that may have nothing to do with cigars but would accomplish the same end result.

Pm me with any thoughts but put your funny suggestions in the thread.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I may be able to come up with something. :ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> I may be able to come up with something. :ss


"I'll take cabinet number 4 Eric!"


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I am looking for some assistance in giving Raisin and joed some pay back. These two monkeys have been giving me the smack down every time I see them, let me not forget joed's virtual B-Day party last year, his B-day is soon as well. I am talking about treats from the 60's, 70's and 80's that have generously been shared with me also the immense knowledge they have both tried cramming into my small monkey brain.
> 
> If there are any Gorillas that could help me smack them back I would then be in your debt. I also know that many of you out there have just some tremendous and creative minds that may have an idea or two that may have nothing to do with cigars but would accomplish the same end result.
> 
> ...


Give it up Rob - take your beating like a man!

Did you smoke that pre 1976 Luzi yet? What did you think - not bad maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

joed said:


> Did you smoke that pre 1976 Luzi yet? What did you think - not bad maybe?


Salivating just thinking of that stick. :dr One of the best (if not the best) cigars I've ever smoked.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> Salivating just thinking of that stick. :dr One of the best (if not the best) cigars I've ever smoked.


Now you have me drooling!! Thanks Eric..lol

:dr :ss


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I may be able to come up with something. :ss





justinphilly said:


> "I'll take cabinet number 4 Eric!"


I'll take whatever's behind himi-Door #3, Monty! 

.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Join the crowd. 
Under no circumstances should you try and compete.
Stay Strong and appreciate the generosity.
To make such a public display is unmanly.
Beware of inciting these guys to further violence.
Let sleeping dogs lie.
Only the brave tred here.
When you feel the urge just stop.
These guys are dangerous.
How many have fallen before you in this cause.
Every dog has it's day, and you need to choose yours wisely.
Make plans and hit them from a different angle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I'll take whatever's behind himi-Door #3, Monty!


Congrats, it's a lifetime supply of Rice-a-roni, the San Francisco treat!!! :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Rob, Rob, Rob... give it up do you really think there are that many people here who compete in a war with those two. You got beat down just sit down and take it like a man not a *"paper tiger"*.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> just sit down and take it like a man not a *"paper tiger"*.


Ouch! :r


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Not possible to get them back... :hn

Any cigars that I have from that era to smack them with... they gave me


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Join the crowd.
> These guys are dangerous.


Wow, We've made Dave feel like he's in a crowd - I don't believe it!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

EEEEEewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Not the "Paper Tiger" Reference.
Where's PaulMac
He would appreciate that.

Drifty layin' down the "SmackDown"

I second that "OUCH"

B:ss
as I run away.......:chk



DriftyGypsy said:


> Rob, Rob, Rob... give it up do you really think there are that many people here who compete in a war with those two. You got beat down just sit down and take it like a man not a *"paper tiger"*.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Hey, I got to get Rob back for the smackdown he laid on me on Saturday...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

joed said:


> Give it up Rob - take your beating like a man!
> 
> Did you smoke that pre 1976 Luzi yet? What did you think - not bad maybe?


Yes, yes I did! You know how Luci's are my favorite smoke, welll thanks for f'ing that up :r. It took 2 + hours of pure delight to smoke it, it only takes me an 1 1/2 to get through one from 98. My wife came out side to sit with me multiple times and would just start laughing at the sounds I made while smoking this awsome cigar.

I have no problem taking a beating but even my older bigger brother let me hit him back once in a while, it's only fair.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I think I can have a idea...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Psssh....amateurs.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Psssh....amateurs.


yeah yeah Bling Boy


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I think I can have a idea...


Did someone give you permission - did they clear it with the mods first! :r :chk


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Psssh....amateurs.


:chk

I just like the dancing chicken - that's all


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

joed said:


> Did someone give you permission - did they clear it with the mods first! :r :chk


I think I can? How did I come up with that wording?

Hmm hmm hmm....

let some time pass...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

joed said:


> :chk
> 
> I just like the dancing chicken - that's all


Are you threatening me?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

A little birdy told me Joed had a soft spot for Hello Kitty and Strawberry Shortcake..........commence with the dirty jokes. 

:gn:chk Dance chicken, dance.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rather than trying to compete with cigars Rob, make a pledge in their honor....

How about.....Give up alcohol for a month? 


:r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> How about.....Give up alcohol for a month?
> 
> :r


Slow down there big boy, it's not like they saved my life or anything! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Slow down there big boy, it's not like they saved my life or anything! :ss


Oh sure, Rob, volunteer our cigars, but not your sobriety!!  :r

OK, how about a week? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Join the crowd.
> Under no circumstances should you try and compete.
> Stay Strong and appreciate the generosity.
> To make such a public display is unmanly.
> ...


:tpd:but give me a pm, Ive been waiting for something like this on1of them.:gn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Oh sure, Rob, volunteer our cigars, but not your sobriety!!  :r
> 
> OK, how about a week? :r


Maybe a week starting August 13, 2007 :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:but give me a pm, Ive been waiting for something like this on1of them.:gn


:r :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Rather than trying to compete with cigars Rob, make a pledge in their honor....
> 
> How about.....Give up alcohol for a month?
> 
> :r


If you both make the pledge - so will I :r :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Are you threatening me?


Sean,

I don't threaten people - I just do it - but in all honesty, I was going to try and think of something witty to say - and then I saw the dancing chicken for the first time - I thought he was cool! :chk

But like most around here - folks just talk! :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I have no problem taking a beating but even my older bigger brother let me hit him back once in a while, it's only fair.


Here's a tip - life ain't fair!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> :chkI just like the dancing chicken - that's all


Everyone likes the Chicken! :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk::chk:chk


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Maybe a week starting August 13, 2007 :r


I have a feeling there will be too much drinking going on 4 days after that to keep him away from the juice. BTW Shack is 3 weeks from tomorrow... that means: :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> If you both make the pledge - so will I :r :r


See, Rob...Joe will do it if you do!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Oh sure, Rob, volunteer our cigars, but not your sobriety!!  :r
> 
> OK, how about a week? :r


To be perfectly honest I can't give up drinking for joe or mike since I am doing it for my baby that will be born mid sept. :bl So from now til then it's open season :al:al:ss.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> See, Rob...Joe will do it if you do!


Hey Tom,

I'll do it if you do!

How about a challenge - see who can get through the Shack Herf without drinking. Pick of the loser's humidor to the winner! What do you say? :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

joed said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I'll do it if you do!
> 
> How about a challenge - see who can get through the Shack Herf without drinking. Pick of the loser's humidor to the winner! What do you say? :r


:r, oh yeah this for you joe :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Seems that JoeD's return to posting and the chicken dance icon came concurrently... coincidence?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> my baby that will be born mid sept.


the world will NEVER be the same


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I have nothing meaningful to add, but the chicken is irresistable ... :chk

oh and I'm a victim of Mike and Joe's cruelty as well ...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Seems that JoeD's return to posting and the chicken dance icon came concurrently... coincidence?


Nope - friendly banter with Tom and Rob is fun - and the chicken is cool :chk
:tu


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I have nothing meaningful to add


You want to talk about cruelty - I'd say, tell me something I don't know!!

:r

:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I'll do it if you do!
> 
> How about a challenge - see who can get through the Shack Herf without drinking. Pick of the loser's humidor to the winner! What do you say? :r


No bet, my Brother.....but you can have the pick of my humidor anyway.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> No bet, my Brother.....but you can have the pick of my humidor anyway.


that's no fun -

But it wouldn't have been a fair bet anyway - I have sort have been practicing for a while now.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> that's no fun -
> 
> But it wouldn't have been a fair bet anyway - I have sort have been practicing for a while now.


I kinda guessed that based on your "enthusiam", Joe...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Join the crowd.
> Under no circumstances should you try and compete.
> Stay Strong and appreciate the generosity.
> To make such a public display is unmanly.
> ...





DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:but give me a pm, Ive been waiting for something like this on1of them.:gn


You can be the first, Booker.....empahsis on "the first".......think of "the first".


----------

